# [INSTALLATION] Pbs de partitions & de config kernel

## gobiwan

SALUT g un problemme pour installer gentoo stage 3

sur mon medion FID2060

pour formater j'ai tapé pour root

mke2fs -j /dev/hda8 

un pote ma di ke ct pour l'ext3

ds mon fstab j'ai

pour root root 

dev/ROOT / xfs noatime 0 1 

qd je fé mon lilo j'ai

warning "proc/partitions" doesn't match 'dev' 

directory structure name change 

'/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc' -> /dev/hda/ 

the kernel was compiled with DEVFS_FS but "devfs=mount" was ommited as a kernel command-line boot parameter; hence the 'dev/directory/ 

structure doesn't reflect DEV_FS device names.. 

svp kesce ke je dois tapé j'ai passé des heures et je men sors plus 

qd linux  boot y a:  

EXT2-fs ide0(3, : couldn't mount because of unsupported optional feature(4) 

sh-2021 : reiserfs-read-super connot find reiserfs on ide(3, 

kernel panic : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on 03:08

svp helpLast edited by gobiwan on Sat Feb 28, 2004 9:46 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## DuF

Il serait bienvenue déjà de commencer par 3 choses :

- respecter cette rêgle du forum : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

- Ecrire en français (minimum de fautes et non typé SMS) par respect pour ceux qui vont te lire.

- Lire la documentation d'installation gentoo en français qui indique qu'il faut modifier les entrées de type /dev/ROOT dans le fichier /etc/fstab

----------

## gobiwan

desolé je n'avais pas lu ce truc mais pour mon probleme

j'ai essayé plusieurs choses et je m'en sors pas alors si je pouvais avoir un autre conseil que lire le tutorial ca m'arrangerai.....

merci beaucoup

----------

## onegative

gobiwan: Désolé de parraitre bête mais si tu avais bien lu la documentation tu en serais pas la. 

A première vue, je vois ces problèmes dans ce que tu écris concernant les partitions.

Ta partition est formatée en ext3

Dans ton fstab tu as pas changer /dev/ROOT pour /dev/hda8 (Tel que décrit dans le manuel)

Finalement, en plus de ne pas avoir changer /dev/ROOT tu as laissé xfs a la place de ext3. 

Ensuite, les messages du kernel: ext2 could'nt mount tu as des partition ext2 dans sur ton hd ou écrites dans ton fstab?

Reiserfs: tu utilises reiserfs a quelque part ou non??

Et lilo: ton kernel est compilé avec devfs (correct) mais tu as pas mis devfs mount at boot dans ton kernel (tel qu'expliqué dans le manuel). 

Fais un petit effort de lecture, soit moins négligent et relis bien la documentation avant de poster. Tu peux aussi faire une recherche dans le forum, ces problèmes on été abordés plusieurs fois. De plus, tu pourrais éditer ton post pour un titre du genre:

[INSTALLATION] Problèmes de partitions et de configuration kernel (no résolu).

Bonne chance.

o-negative

----------

## navidson

zetes un peu dur avec lui .....  :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## ercete

Bienvenu parmi nous gobiwan  :Cool: 

je comprends ton désarroi (on le comprends tous d'ailleurs)

on a tous débuté à un moment ou à un autre !

et moi aussi j'ai longtemps été sous windows (ce qui n'est pas le cas de tous)

il faut savoir que si windows t'habitues à "lancer une appli d'abord et comprendre après" sous linux la méthode à adopter est sensiblement différente !

Aucun problème n'est sans solution sous linux, contrairement à windows qui parfois oublie même de te les dire  :Twisted Evil: 

Il faut lire, beaucoup lire et chercher les réponses... et c'est indispensable de comprendre le fonctionnement puisque sinon ce ne sera pas toi qui installera linux mais les autres (ce serait pas cool)

alors pour bien faire, avec le post de onegative tu devrait pouvoir t'en sortir mais ne le fait pas les yeux fermés, comprendre est le maître mot !  :Razz: 

bon sur un sujet précis si t'as vraiment la flemme tu peux poster avant mais tu te fais vite gronder  :Smile: 

mais pour le début je suis sur que tu trouveras vite les réponses dans les docs

Allez garde courage et prends pas peur, on est pas des requins  :Wink: 

sauf DuF peut être mais j'ai jamais vérifié  :Laughing: 

----------

## alba

tinkiette pas on est tous passer par la (surtout moi  :Very Happy: )

----------

## gobiwan

une erreur persiste 

lilo me met /proc/partition doesn't exist

apres au boot j'ai 

root block device unspecified

/bin/ash/ can't access tty job control turned of

j'aissaye de comprendre mais c'est pas évident au début désolé de vous déranger....

----------

## ercete

Pour lilo, chez moi je n'ai pas de /proc/partition

d'ailleurs je vois pas pourquoi lilo en aurait besoin    :Shocked: 

tu pourrais poster ton fichier /etc/lilo.conf ?

et penses à éditer ton premier post pour changer le titre : met un truc du genre

[INSTALLATION] Problèmes de partitions et de configuration kernel (no résolu).

----------

## gobiwan

boot=/dev/hda

prompt

delay 50

default=Gentoo

vga=788

et pour linux j'ai

image=/boot/kernel-2.4.22-gentoo.r7

label=gentoo

read-only

root=dev/hda8

initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.22-gentoo.r7

----------

## navidson

 *Quote:*   

> label=gentoo

 

 *Quote:*   

> default=Gentoo

 

probablement mettre default=gentoo mais a mon avis ya autre chose

ben /proc/partitions (je viens de decouvrir) est un resume de toutes les partoches des disque durs montees ou non....

----------

## E11

lol alba :p

----------

## navidson

 *Quote:*   

> Allez garde courage et prends pas peur, on est pas des requins
> 
> sauf DuF peut être mais j'ai jamais vérifié 

 

ah le premier poste y ma bien botté le fion mais bon jetais jeune....

----------

## ercete

 *navidson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ben /proc/partitions (je viens de decouvrir) est un resume de toutes les partoches des disque durs montees ou non....

 

Heu j'ai de la merde dans les yeux moi !

oui j'ai bien un /proc/partitions

si lilo ne le trouve pas, c'est qu'il n'a pas été crée correctement

tu as du rater une étape dans l'install mais laquelle ?  :Confused: 

là chuis un peu sec...

[edit] je veux pas troller navidson mais amha le post ou on se fait remballer on y a tous eu droit  :Laughing:  [/edit]

----------

## navidson

 *Quote:*   

> je veux pas troller navidson

 

ah oui non ca faut pas ce soir je suis pas d'humeur jai appris aujourdhui que mon chef de service veut me virer et quil me "flique".....  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gobiwan

j'ai de nouveau ca

c'est quand qu'il faut mettre cette option (devfs=mount) ca je n'ai pas compris

désolé de vous déranger

warning "proc/partitions" doesn't match 'dev' 

directory structure name change 

'/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc' -> /dev/hda/ 

the kernel was compiled with DEVFS_FS but "devfs=mount" was ommited as a kernel command-line boot parameter; hence the 'dev/directory/ 

structure doesn't reflect DEV_FS device names..

----------

## navidson

```
append="devfs=mount"
```

avant (ptetre apres ché pas) le read-only

----------

## ercete

 *Quote:*   

> désolé de vous déranger

 

ca va tinquite pas j'ai dis détends toi  :Smile: 

pour les "devfs mount" je sais pas ou onegative l'as vu, j'ai cherché devfs dans toutes les pages de la doc install sans succes  :Confused: 

moi chuis pas encore assez compétent pour répondre...

[edit] nadvison m'a doublé, chuis lent pour ecrire un post [/edit]

----------

## onegative

 *Quote:*   

> pour les "devfs mount" je sais pas ou onegative l'as vu, j'ai cherché devfs dans toutes les pages de la doc install 

 

en fait quand tu compile ton kernel, quand tu selectionne /dev filesystem support, juste en dessous ya mount at boot.

o-negative

----------

## gobiwan

ba ca marche tjs po onegativ est bien syamp de m'écrire ca  " ton kernel est compilé avec devfs (correct) mais tu as pas mis devfs mount at boot dans ton kernel (tel qu'expliqué dans le manuel). "

mais ou je le mets son truc.

snif  lol

----------

## onegative

Extrait du guide d'installation gentoo:

 *Quote:*   

> Code Listing 7: Selecting necessary file systems
> 
> File systems --->
> 
>   [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)
> ...

 

o-negative

----------

## gobiwan

j'ai utilisé genkernel all

pour eviter de faire trop de bétises

----------

## ercete

Voilà le truc en fait genkernel ne semble pas activer cette option,

le mieux c'est de suivre à la lettre la doc pour configurer toi même le noyau

ensuite tu testes et tu prie saint-ternet que ca vienne de là  :Smile: 

----------

## hayoth

Salut gobi !

Désolé de t'avoir un peu laissé tomber, mais là je n'avais plus trop de temps .. Je vois que tu t'es vite fait de nouveaux amis  :Wink: 

Bon pour ton kernel, si tu vx ajouter des options que genkernel ne met pas, tu px faire un 

```
genkernel all --config
```

ça te permet d'acceder à la configuration du noyau, de la meme maniere qu'un make menuconfig, si tu le faisais "à la main". (tu le feras plus tard hein  :Wink:  )

Là tu rajoutes l'option que t'a conseillé onenegatvie.

Par la meme occasion, dans Device Drivers > Character devices , tu met agpgart en module (<M>) puis tu selectionne generic sis en dessous, et tu enleves DRM (encore plus bas, si je ne dis pas de betises, je me rappelle plus trop de tête), ça te servira qd tu voudras mettre X et l'acceleration 3D.

Ensuite l'erreur que t'affiche lilo qd tu l'executes...

Tu devrais essayer de remonter /proc qd tu reboot avec ton live cd , cad 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mount /dev/hda8 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/gentoo/boot
> ...

 

ça devrais (peutetre regler) ton probleme ?

configuration de lilo (à essayer ?): 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> boot=/dev/hda             # LILO installé dans le MBR
> 
> prompt                    # Permet à l'utilisateur de sélectionner une autre entrée
> ...

 

Voilà, allez courage, tu  y  es presque !!

----------

## DuF

 *navidson wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Allez garde courage et prends pas peur, on est pas des requins
> 
> sauf DuF peut être mais j'ai jamais vérifié  
> 
> ah le premier poste y ma bien botté le fion mais bon jetais jeune....

 

Il nous a tous "botté le fion" alors on fait de même, afin que la connaissance, le savoir, l'histoire, la tradition soit perpétué  :Smile: 

----------

## gobiwan

j'ai recompilé l'option y été deja et j'ai toujours la meme erreur ke faire?????????

----------

## gobiwan

ca marche toujours pas je ne sais plus quoi faire peut etre que linux ne veut pas de moi...... snif je sui toutes vos instruction a la lettre et j'ai toujours les memes messages d'erreurs

----------

## navidson

```
emerge -s devfsd
```

si c pas installé installe le et ensuite

```
/sbin/devfsd /dev
```

 pour le lancer peut-etre que ca aidera

----------

## gobiwan

merci mais

ta deuxieme commande ne fonctionne pas 

 j'ai toujours le meme probleme

----------

## gobiwan

plus personne n'a d'idée

ba je ne sais pas quoi faire cela fait une semaine que je me galere

snif je l'ai reinstallé multe et multes fois

.....

alors

si vous pensez que mon cas est desespéré dite le moi je perds la foi

----------

